# Schraub(en)verbindungen GENERELL fetten?



## Wanderradler (21. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

bin momentan an überlegen, ob ich in Zukunft alle Schrauben am Bike, die ich zwecks reparatur entfernen muss, einfetten kann.

Leider gibt es sehr viele gegensätzliche Meinungen in verschiedenen Internetseiten über dieses Thema. Die einen meinen, *keine!* Schraube soll gefettet werden, die anderen meinen, da wird nix passieren, außer, dass die Schrauben sich besser lösen können bei der nächsten Reparatur.

Habe auch mir das blaue Parktoolbuch wegen Fahrradwartung allg. geholt, da steht auch drinne, man soll generell alle Gewinde schmieren. 

Schrauben mit feinem Gewinde soll man mit flüssigem Schmiermittel schmieren

Schraubverbindungen mit größerem Gewinde (Pedalachsen z.B.) soll man mit Schmierfett bearbeiten.

Was ist den generell mit schmierungen von Gewinden allg. nun richtig?

Könnte ich auch die Schrauben mit Schmierfett schmieren?    

Mir geht es darum, dass die Schraubverbindungen halten, während der Fahrt, aber auch, dass sie sich nach eine Weile sich leicht lösen lassen.

Was mir noch Sorgen bereitet, wenn ich tatsächlich laut dem Parktoolbuch alle Schrauben schmiere, was ist dann mit den Schraubverbindungen an den "kritischen" Stellen, z.B. 6-Loch Bremsscheiben?

Will nähmlich mir auch bald neue Bremsscheiben (Avid Juicy Three) zulegen,
da könnte ich ja auch die Schraubverbindungen einfetten, damit die Schrauben leichtgängig reingehen, obwohl ich da ein komisches Gefühl dazu habe, wenn es um Bremsen geht, wo eigentlich keine schmierung generell daran kommen darf.

Ja, alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## Toolkid (21. März 2012)

Die Schrauben für die Bremsscheibe haben bereits eine Sicherungsschicht ala Loctite aufgetragen. Diese zu in irgendeiner Form zu schmieren ist absolut kontraproduktiv. Das wäre als würde man Öl auf die Klebefläche von Decals machen, damit sie später besser abgehen.

Gerade bei Schrauben, die mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen werden, ist eine Schmierung gefährlich. Die Drehmomentangaben sind, wenn nicht anders angegeben, nur für trockene sprich fett- und ölfreie Verbindungen. Sonst kann das Anzugsmoment mal locker das Anderthalbfache des eingestellten Drehmoments betragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (21. März 2012)

Also kann ich wohl generell sagen, keine Schrauben und Gewinde fetten?


----------



## --- (21. März 2012)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Also kann ich wohl generell sagen, keine Schrauben und Gewinde fetten?



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Innenlagergewinde und das Gewinde vom Lockring der Kassette kannst du schon fetten. Auch die Gewinde von Schnellspannern oder von Steckachsen sollte man fetten.


----------



## Wanderradler (21. März 2012)

--- schrieb:
			
		

> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Innenlagergewinde und das Gewinde vom Lockring der Kassette kannst du schon fetten. Auch die Gewinde von Schnellspannern oder von Steckachsen sollte man fetten.



Stimmt, da war ja was, aber gerade Schnellspanner, Kassette und co., ebenfalls sehr beanspruchte Teile mit Gewindeverschraubungen, aber bei den Bremsscheiben währe, wie oben dies kontraproduktiv, aber Kassette, Schnellspanner usw. werden doch auch ebenfalls sehr beansprucht, warum kann ich die ruhig fetten, während es bei einer Bremsscheibe ein Fehler ist?

Oder anders gefragt, woran kann ich erkennen, ob ich das eine Gewinde fetten darf und das andere wiederum nicht?


----------



## Chicane (21. März 2012)

Die Schrauben der Bremsscheiben/Adapter/Bremssattel können sich mit der Zeit durch die hochfrequenten Schwingungen selbstständig lösen. Deshalb sollten sie nicht gefettet, sondern immer in irgendeiner Form gesichert werden.

Generell kann dort gefettet werden, wo es schnell zu Knackgeräuschen kommen kann. Es sollte eben nur auf das Drehmoment geachtet werden.


----------



## Wanderradler (21. März 2012)

Chicane schrieb:
			
		

> können sich mit der Zeit durch die hochfrequenten Schwingungen selbstständig lösen.



Leuchtet mir ein. Aber z.B. Die Kassette, durch´s fahren entstehen doch auf auf einer Kassette mit Schraubverbindung Schwingungen, die müsste demnach ja auch irgendwann mal "abfallen" oder?

Ach ja, dass Thema hatte ich schonmal irgendwo auch über KB-Schrauben gelesen, da scheint es aber "klarer" zu sein, dass man die KB-Schrauben fettet.

Tja, wem soll ich vertrauen, dem blauen Parktoolbuch? (Ist wirklich eigentlich ein sehr gutes "Selbstreparaturbuch", habe sehr viel neues gelernt)

Oder euch?


----------



## Bonvivant (21. März 2012)

Uns  Die Erklärung von Chicane kann ich experimentell bestätigen. Ist am Bremssattel z.B. nicht so toll...


----------



## manne (21. März 2012)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Tja, wem soll ich vertrauen, dem blauen Parktoolbuch? (Ist wirklich eigentlich ein sehr gutes "Selbstreparaturbuch", habe sehr viel neues gelernt)
> 
> Oder euch?



Probieren geht über studieren, ich montiere kein Gewinde trocken, entweder Fett oder an kritischen Stellen Schraubensicherung.

Und als kritisch haben sich bei mir nur äußerst wenige Stellen erwiesen, z.B. geschraubte Z1 Gabelkrone. 

Kassette hat übrigens eine mechanische Sicherung (verzahnter Lockring), da fällt nix ab.


----------



## Strampelmann (21. März 2012)

Generell sind Gewinde selbstsichernd ausgelegt. Das bedeutet, die Steigung und der Winkel der Zahnflanken wurde so gewählt, dass die Schraube sich nicht löst. Die Klemmkraft, Vorspannung genannt, erzeugt so viel Reibung im Gewinde, dass die Verschraubung hält. Je fester man anzieht, um so mehr klemmt es. 
Durch ein Fetten der Gewinde gibt es nun zwei Effekte: 
1. Bei gleichem Drehmoment wird durch die geringere Reibung eine höhere Vorspannung erreicht. Empfindliche Gewinde, also weiche Materialien (z. B. Alu) und auch kleine Gewinde können schneller ausreißen, da die Kräfte größer sind. 
2. Durch die geringere Reibung ist die Selbstsicherung nicht mehr gegeben. Die Verschraubung kann sich lösen. Und dabei ist sie sogar fester angezogen. 

Im Bereich der Bremsen ist zusätzlich noch eine Gewindesicherung aufgebracht, meist ein Tropfen eines zähen polyamids, fast wie Kaugummi. Die Idee dahinter ist, sollte sich eine Verschraubung so weit lösen, dass keine Vorspannung mehr vorhanden ist (die Schraube ist also lose), könnte die Schraube gänzlich verlorengehen. Dies wird so verhindert. Denn auch eine lose Schraube in der Bremsscheibe kann beim Bremsen helfen, sie wird ja auf Scherung belastet. 

Trotzdem gibt es gute Gründe auch Schrauben zu schmieren. Der wichtigste ist aber, dass die beiden zu verschraubenden Elemente nicht mehr so stark korrodieren. "Wo Fett ist ist kein Rost". Um den Nachteil bei der Sicherung wieder auszugleichen, muss dann aber eben öfter die Verschraubung kontrolliert werden. 

Wer viel schraubt, darf schmieren - er muss nur wissen, was er tut. 
Wer es sorglos mag, darf nicht schmieren - aber es korrodiert mehr. 

Hat das geholfen?


----------



## Wanderradler (21. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Nun, als einer, der den Schrauben noch nie eine "geschmiert" hat, würde ich sagen: Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten bzw. Im Zweifel für ungeschmierte Schraub(en)verbindungen.

Denke mal, wenn ich irgendwo eine Schraube locker habe, werde ich die Gewinde mal näher betrachten, meist sieht man ja auch, ob da noch eine "Restschmierung" vorhanden ist oder nicht und sich das Gewinde "trocken" anfühlt.

Und korrodierende Stellen, da schaut es eigentlich noch bei mir gut aus (ausser Schraubenköpfe).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (21. März 2012)

Ich denke, ob fetten oder nicht hängt auch davon ab, wie mit dem Rad umgegangen wird.
Seit drei Jahren fahre ich mit dem Rad täglich zur Arbeit. Im Winter fahre ich also durch Dreck, Matsch, Schnee, Streusalz, etc.
Nachdem ich mich da durchgekämpft habe, habe ich keine Lust mehr mein Rad zu pflegen. Das heißt, im Winter beschränkt sich die Pflege auf Kette schmieren und Bremskolben mobilisieren.

Nach dem ersten Winter ließen sich mehrere Schrauben nur noch zerstörerisch lösen.
Seit dem fette ich Schraubverbindungen. Auch die von Bremsscheiben und Bremsaufnahmen.
Wegen den hier und auch schon in anderen Threads genannten Sicherheitsbedenken, plane ich allerdings sicherheitsrelevante Verbindungen zukünftig nicht mehr zu fetten, sondern mit Montagepaste zu schmieren. Damit sind sie gegen Korrosion und gleichzeitig gegen Lösen "gesichert".

Unbehandelte Schraubverbindungen finde ich an meinem Rad also nicht so toll.


----------



## memphis35 (21. März 2012)

Auf der Arbeit wird bei uns fast alles geschmiert ( Edelstahlschrauben A2 u. A4 in Edelstahl , Messing , Tellurkupfer u.  Alu ) auch wenn die Drehmomente nicht mehr exact sind . Denn durch eine verriebene Schraube kann sich ein 1000â¬ Teil schnell mal verabschieden also besser schmieren od. Loctide blau .

Mfg  35


----------



## siq (21. März 2012)

ich nehme generell immer Fett ( für Metall/Metall, bei Metall/Carbon geeignete Paste ) für alle Schraubengewinde, ausser bei denen mit Schraubensicherungsbeschichtung ( zB. Bremssattel- und Bremsscheibenschrauben).


----------



## basti313 (21. März 2012)

Alles unter M12x1.5 löst sich irgendwann wenn es gefettet ist.
Man kann (sollte?) Tretlager und Pedale gefahrenfrei fetten, denn die ziehen sich ja selber fest. Bei allem anderen halte ich es weder für sinnvoll noch nötig. Lieber ordentliche Schrauben verwenden.
Aluschraube in Alu kann zum Beispiel auch nicht fest korrodieren. Da kann man nur das Gewinde zerstören.


----------



## UliT (22. März 2012)

Wer gut schmiert, der gut fährt.  So oder so!

MfG


----------



## Girl (22. März 2012)

Ich schmiere alle Schrauben am Rad mit Fett, denn ich möchte sie irgendwann nochmal losbekommen.
Verloren habe ich bisher nichts, selbst am PKW fette ich die Radschrauben und den Kegel selbiger. Bisher konnte ich problemlos die Räder im pannenfall selbst wechseln und habe nie eins auf der Autobahn verloren.

Vielleicht ein Tipp für die Sicherheitsfanatiker  
*Fett und Schraubensicherungsmasse auf die Schrauben auftragen, das hält und ist auch wieder lösbar.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (23. März 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Alles unter M12x1.5 löst sich irgendwann wenn es gefettet ist.
> Man kann (sollte?) Tretlager und Pedale gefahrenfrei fetten, denn die ziehen sich ja selber fest. Bei allem anderen halte ich es weder für sinnvoll noch nötig. Lieber ordentliche Schrauben verwenden.
> Aluschraube in Alu kann zum Beispiel auch nicht fest korrodieren. Da kann man nur das Gewinde zerstören.



absoluter Blödsinn !
Rost/Korrosion tun ihr Übriges, dass die Verbindungen dann mal gar nicht mehr zerstörungsfrei abgehen. In meinen ü 20Jahren Schraubererfahrungen ist mir noch nie je eine "gefettete" Schraube von selber abgegangen. Solche die nicht gefettet wurden und nicht mehr gewaltfrei lösbar sind, sehe ich dagegen sehr oft an Rädern die die Leute zu mir bringen. 

Ausserdem, unbehandeltes Alu korrodiert schon durch blossen Einfluss von Salzwasser ( Streusalz im Winter ) von selbst und das ohne weiteres zweites Metall mit anderem Spannungsreihewert.


----------



## AndreasFFM (23. März 2012)

Ich benutze Kupferpaste für viele Schraubverbindungen zum Beispiel Pedale/Kurbelarme und konnte bisher immer gut wieder lösen.


----------



## basti313 (23. März 2012)

> absoluter Blödsinn !
> Rost/Korrosion tun ihr Übriges, dass die Verbindungen dann mal gar nicht mehr zerstörungsfrei abgehen.


Absoluter Blödsinn!
Rost verhindert das Schrauben wieder auf gehen, da er ein größeres Volumen hat als Eisen. Korrosion im Allgemeinen tut das nicht.



> Ausserdem, unbehandeltes Alu korrodiert schon durch blossen Einfluss von Salzwasser ( Streusalz im Winter ) von selbst und das ohne weiteres zweites Metall mit anderem Spannungsreihewert.


Wenn du hier schon mit Chemie kommst, dann solltest du wissen, dass Aluminium nach der Korrosion ein geringeres Volumen hat. Durch Al-Korrosion kann keine Al-Schraube fest gehen. Die kann nur fest gehen wenn der Dreck an der Schraub im Gewinde frist.



> Ich benutze Kupferpaste für viele Schraubverbindungen zum Beispiel Pedale/Kurbelarme und konnte bisher immer gut wieder lösen.


Kupferpaste ist Fett mit nem geringem Cu Anteil. Der Cu Anteil ist eher problematisch in Verbindung mit Aluminium und bringt keine Vorteile.


----------



## Wanderradler (23. März 2012)

Mensch, hier geht ja noch die Post ab.

Und genau das meine ich, verschiedenste Meinungen, aber eigentlich müsste doch die Frage allg. mit Ja oder Nein zu beantworten sein oder?


Ich könnte natürlich auch mal rumprobieren, aber habe keine Lust, wegen einer gefetteten Schraube, die sich durch die schmierung löst, einen Unfall zu bauen., erst recht nicht, wenn ich mit fast 60 kmh einen schöönen steilen Berg runter rase, was ich soo gerne mache.


----------



## basti313 (23. März 2012)

> Und genau das meine ich, verschiedenste Meinungen, aber eigentlich müsste doch die Frage allg. mit Ja oder Nein zu beantworten sein oder?


Dafür ist die Frage zu unpräzise. Du müsstest das Mittel und die Verschraubung um die es geht nennen.
Zum Beispiel setzt Öl mit der Viskosität wie übliches Motorenöl das Reibmoment nicht so arg runter, das kann man eher verwenden. Oder eben Sprühfett mit ner niedrigen Viskosität. Bei hochviskosem Kartuschenfett (das man allgemein als "Fett" im Maschinenbau bezeichnet) siehts ganz anders aus, da hast du praktisch keinen Verzahnungseffekt der Schraube mehr, die "schwimmt" dann nur noch im Gewinde.


----------



## Wanderradler (23. März 2012)

Genauer werden?

Na gut, ein paar Bsp: Schaltzugklemmschrauben für Schaltzüge, ölen oder fetten?

Avid Juicy Three Bremsen, die Adapter an meinem Bike, die großen Befestigungsschrauben, ölen, fetten oder trocken lassen?

Kassettenabschlussring aus Alu oder Stahl, wenn es die Stahlversionen gibt, (habe Freilaufkörper zum draufstecken von Kassetten, 9-fach, Alu müsste es sein HG61), ölen oder fetten?

Schnellspanner allgemein ölen oder fetten?

Bei Pedalschraubungen soweit ich weis, gehört Fett drauf.

usw.

Desshalb meine Fragen zum Thema.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte jetzt genauer werden wegen meinen Problemchen.


----------



## Fabian93 (23. März 2012)

Also ich Fette eigentlich alle Schrauben die ich nicht mit Schraubensicherung ausgestattet habe.Daher werden Schrauben wie die an der Bremse nicht geschmiert,da Schraubensicherung.

Fast alle anderen Schrauben fette ich, bisher bin ich damit immer gut gefahren. Weder hat sich eine Schraube gelockert noch gab es sonst einen negativen Effekt.
Ganz im Gegenteil, lässt sich alles wieder super lösen und die Schrauben "läufen" einfach geschmeidiger im Gewinde. Bestes Beispiel ist da der Griff meiner "The One" die Alu Schrauben lassen sich seitdem ich die Verschraubung gefettet habe viel besser und ohne kratschen/schaben/quietschen reinschrauben.

Das Fetten der Schrauben wird z.b auch vom Hersteller meiner Schaft/Gabelbrückeneinheit mit integriertem Vorbau empfohlen, ebenfalls vom Chainreactioncycles-Teammechaniker.

Wenn man öfter am Bike schraubt müsste doch eigentlich bei gefetteten Schraubverbindung die Belastung auf das Gewinde geringer sein oder?


----------



## AndreasFFM (23. März 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Kupferpaste ist Fett mit nem geringem Cu Anteil. Der Cu Anteil ist eher problematisch in Verbindung mit Aluminium und bringt keine Vorteile.




Danke


----------



## BaschirAnsawi (1. April 2017)

Hi,
ist zwar etwas aelter die Konversation hier, aber vllt. antwortet ja noch jemand  Ich hatte das Problem, dass zwischen der Klemmung meines Renthal Fatbar Carbon Lenker und mein Renthal Integra II alu Vorbau sehr unangenehme Knarcks geraeusche waren. Das erste woran man denkst ist ja natuerlich, dass das ganze nicht richtig angezogen ist, war aber nicht der Fall. Ich habe jede Schraube von leicht fest bis zu stark fest angezogen, immer noch das gleiche problem. Habe es auch mit und ohne Carbon montagepasste probiert, aber immer noch dieses knarcksen, wenn man den Lenker belastet hat. Nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen habe, dachte ich mir dass ich die Schrauben fette und ploetzlich war das Knarcksen weg... Ist aber natuerlich etwas riskant weil der Lenker jetzt bei gleicher Anzugskraft mehr zusammengepresst wird, da dass Fett ja fuer weniger Reibung sorgt und dadurch mehr Kraft in das Gewinde bringt.


----------



## Altmetal (1. April 2017)

Nimm statt Fett Anti Seize für Gewinde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (2. April 2017)

BaschirAnsawi schrieb:


> Ist aber natuerlich etwas riskant weil der Lenker jetzt bei gleicher Anzugskraft mehr zusammengepresst wird, da dass Fett ja fuer weniger Reibung sorgt und dadurch mehr Kraft in das Gewinde bringt.



Ist richtig, deswegen zieht man die Schrauben im gefetteten Zustand auch mit weniger Drehmoment an.


----------

